#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Indonesia Forum >  >  Indonesian Visas

## kingwilly

The price for a 30 day Visa On Arrival in Indonesia has just (July3rd) risen to $35USD.

Though they are now equipped to accept credit cards or other major currencies. (USD preferred).

----------


## pseudolus

> The price for a 30 day Visa On Arrival in Indonesia has just (July3rd) risen to $35USD.
> 
> Though they are now equipped to accept credit cards or other major currencies. (USD preferred).


I with these countries would adopt the Cadbury Cream Egg system of pricing. 

Price goes up, visa gets smaller in size.

----------


## terry57

^
Oh yes, I would love it if they could be like Malaysia and not stamp ones passport . 

Years ago Aussies received Visa free for Indo. 

Then Indo started to charge $ 25 US for 30 days and now are charging $ 35 US for the 30 days. 

We just pay, no big deal, nothing one can do about it.

Australia is that friggin expensive these days that having to cough up $35 for an Indo Visa is nothing. 

That's the facts really.

Thailand will crack on to this next. 

Simply no need to provide free visas, the punters come anyway.  

No tourist will not come to a country because they must pay a Visa Fee.

That's simply bullshit.

Except Israelis maybe.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Flaming Carrot

> The price for a 30 day Visa On Arrival in Indonesia has just (July3rd) risen to $35USD.


 Thank you for the information. Fortunately the Caymans have no such primitive practices of third world places. Alas if I want to vist the shi.....I mean Indonesia I will keep your information in my packet of toilet paper.  :Smile:

----------


## VocalNeal

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
> The price for a 30 day Visa On Arrival in Indonesia has just (July3rd) risen to $35USD.
> 
> 
>  Thank you for the information. Fortunately the Caymans have no such primitive practices of third world places. Alas if I want to vist the shi.....I mean Indonesia I will keep your information in my packet of toilet paper.


I will warrant that Indonesia is a much more beautiful place than the Caymans.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Flamming nuisance

----------


## Flaming Carrot

> I will warrant that Indonesia is a much more beautiful place than the Caymans.


 Yes of course it is. The Cayman Islands are so horrible I am thinking of selling my yacht and moving to Indonesia. Do they have all those wonderful banks there?  :Smile: Bit there is that visa issue with Indonesia, and those boat people. But good to know we are all happy in our places. Do they charge arriving on a yacht the same prices Kingwillly?

I do not kid you not I am just asking.

----------


## kingwilly

There is also a 10 day visa on arrival available, i think. Limited to some special tourist areas such as Bali. New cost for that is $15.

----------


## kingwilly

The above is a 7 day visa, not 10.

The over stay fine had increased to 300,000 IDR per day (if your overstay is less than 60 days)

----------

